

Show HN: Meteor Platform Roadmap, in social upvoting format, built with Meteor - goldfeld
http://www.leakmap.com/

======
goldfeld
I've been working on this roadmap idea for some months, but when I saw the
Meteor devs' roadmap on Trello yesterday, I thought I oughta put a proof-of-
concept up within a few hours' work, mostly a fork of the Telescope app, to
validate my idea.

To eat my own dog food, I want to have Leakmap's own meta roadmap up soon, so
users get to decide what's more important next.

~~~
sgdesign
Very cool! I haven't "officially" released Telescope (a.k.a the big HN post)
yet because of a couple remaining bugs, but once I do I'll be sure to include
a link to Leakmap to show what kind of things you can do with it :)

~~~
goldfeld
It was a real joy working with your code, thanks! Pretty straightforward and I
actually saw you using much the same patterns I do to guide my Meteor
development--it was a breeze to get around and understand the logic within the
9 straight hours it took me get from forking to deployment. I was sure I'd get
to some major hurdle but nothing actually bit me. That would probably also be
a testament to the Meteor framework's simplicity and full-stackiness itself, I
guess.

After the rush to deploy, I'm tempted to port it to Coffeescript but on the
other hand I want to be able to pull new stuff from your repo and maybe ask
for a pull request or two.

